# Digital Ovulating tests ?



## JB101 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi 

Bought Clearblue ovulating test kit and been testing since 26th, no is the 31st ? ? still no   face ? HELP

I had first cycle of ICSI in July failed, so my thoughts are in the mean time still try to conceive naturally. However, is it normal NOT to ovulate after your treatment  ? Im guessing here, some people say continue, or u may have missed your O day ?

Any thoughts and advise appreciated plzzz


----------



## Helena123 (Jun 11, 2011)

What's your average cycle length?  

Mine is 24/25 so I start testing on about Day 10 (assuming ovulation on Day 14) - a day or so before I usually get the smiley face.  I did one cycle where I tested just once in the morning, but would have probably missed it this month had I not decided to do a random test mid afternoon which brought up the smiley (4hrs earlier it was negative).


Sorry I can't help on whether ICSI treatment would interupt ovulation.  


Helena


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

JB101  maybe your not ovualate yet as every women are different either from day 10 to day 20  when your only day 12 maybe it will give you high tomorrow then peak in few day time as it depending the length of your cycles  as how long it your cycles and count backward 14  so that when you peak around 14  if that make sense.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Mrs. Mish (Jul 30, 2011)

If you have just started testing and you are not sure of your cycle length you should start on day 10 and test every day from there. Once you get an idea of your cycle length and when you ovulate you can narrow it down. I generally ovulate from day 15 to day 18 but not always so I start at day 12 just to be sure. 

Also I have found that I may have my LH surge and the smiley face does not pick it up. I always check the stick when I take it out and look for a faint blue line. I can see it go from light to dark over the course of a few days and the smiley face does not show. This has happened more than once but since I know my cycle so well and I check the stick I don't miss my window.

If you are still having trouble you can check twice a day. The ovulation sticks are not cheap however (I wish I had purchase stock in clear blue I would rich). I buy the largest box I can get and usually try to find a good price on amazon.

Your cycle can get out of whack after the ICSI. Sometimes your body can be a bit out of whack and you can be anovulatory (you don't ovulate). This usually resolves itself by the next cycle but everyone is different. I am currently waiting for my period to start so I can begin my FET but I did not ovulate and my period is very late (about a week). 

All of this can be very frustrating but just stick with it, literally! Good luck to you!


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

To help learn your cycle, you could use the cheap sticks from Ebay or amazon. They aren't digital but they show the variations in light and dark lines, as Mrs mish said but are so much cheaper. You can get packs of 30 or 50 online for less than a tenner. I used these 3 times a day for a few months before starting iui and stuck them in a book with cycle day and time to record the pattern. Now I'm having treatment, I still do this and when I think ov is near, I also use cb digital twice a day. 

You definitely need to test more than once a day. Last month I got a positive in the middle of the afternoon but not the morning before or after. I always get my positive between 11am and 4pm.


----------

